

BlueChili Accelerator: $75k for 30% of Your Startup? - pariya
http://www.bluechilli.com/

======
pariya
Does anyone else have more detail on this? What's the deal? Does 30% for $75k
sound crazy or is my judgement just skewed by YC's (and in some part
TechStars') fundamentals?

~~~
justfalcon
My thoughts exactly. That does seem crazy, especially if that $75k is in AUD,
which is roughly $57,800 USD...

~~~
pariya
Sometimes you need to check and make sure you're not losing it. $57,800. Wow.

------
tzm
$2.5k / % puts them near the bottom ranking
[http://accelerat.io/](http://accelerat.io/)

~~~
pariya
It would be interesting to examine the type of startups this attracts

